# Internet teurer geworden (DSL)



## gangville (20. Oktober 2020)

hi,

gibt es einen Grund, warum Internet- Nerverträge so teuer geworden sind? Damals hat man über Dienstleister immer mal gute Angebote bekommen. Jetzt gibt es kaum noch gute Angebote. Mein Vodafone Vertrag hat effektiv nur 16€/Monat gekostet.
Liegt es vill. an Corona?


----------



## pedi (20. Oktober 2020)

was hast du jetzt für einen, bei wem, und was kostet der?


----------



## gangville (20. Oktober 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> was hast du jetzt für einen, bei wem, und was kostet der?


hab noch bis märz bei vodafone (50Mbit). Hab orgendwas mit 200€ cashback bekommen über obocom. Bin bei 14 oder 16€ Effektivkosten pro Monat.


----------



## pedi (20. Oktober 2020)

es gab vor einiger zeit ein angebot von VF, 1GB für 40,-
kannst ja mal anfragen.


----------



## HGHarti (20. Oktober 2020)

PremiumSim 9.99€ im O2 Netzt mit 7 GB


----------



## Albatros1 (20. Oktober 2020)

Streamen und die Werbungübertragung muß ja bezahlt werde. Das Netz kostet Geld, auch wenn man das nicht so auf dem Schirm hat.
Bei Werbung per Post zahlt der Absender das Porto und holt es wieder mit dem Produktpreis herein. Per Internet bezahlt eben der Empfänger mit über eine schnellere Leitung.
Einfach mal rechnen wieviele Daten mit 1 einzigen Spielfilm übertragen werden. Und der Kunde möchte immer höhere Auflösungen. Wieso soll eine höhere Auflösung keine Kosten verursachen?


----------



## gangville (20. Oktober 2020)

Sry, hab nicht erwähnt, dass ich DSL Vertrag meine.


----------



## Xzellenz (20. Oktober 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Streamen und die Werbungübertragung muß ja bezahlt werde. Das Netz kostet Geld, auch wenn man das nicht so auf dem Schirm hat.
> Bei Werbung per Post zahlt der Absender das Porto und holt es wieder mit dem Produktpreis herein. Per Internet bezahlt eben der Empfänger mit über eine schnellere Leitung.
> Einfach mal rechnen wieviele Daten mit 1 einzigen Spielfilm übertragen werden. Und der Kunde möchte immer höhere Auflösungen. Wieso soll eine höhere Auflösung keine Kosten verursachen?


Deutschland hat innerhalb der EU das mit Abstand teuerste Internet und das zweitschlechteste Netz. Die Frage lautet eher, warum muss ich für eine schlechte Infrastruktur so viel Geld bezahlen?


----------



## Albatros1 (20. Oktober 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Deutschland hat innerhalb der EU das mit Abstand teuerste Internet und das zweitschlechteste Netz. Die Frage lautet eher, warum muss ich für eine schlechte Infrastruktur so viel Geld bezahlen?


Wäre jetzt eine Analyse wert, ob es an den extremen Gewinnen hierzulande liegt, an der Topographie, Mieten für Antennenplätze, usw.
Habe auch keine Infos woran das liegen könnte. Schätze mal, jeder der auch nur peripher beteiligt ist zieht soviel Gewinn aus dem System wie möglich.
Über Kundenservice brauchen wir erst gar nicht zu reden. Habe da nette Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## fotoman (21. Oktober 2020)

Die Schmarotzer (sorry, müsste (V)DSL-Reseller heißen) wollen ja auch noch etwas verdienen, wenn sie vom lokalen Grundversorger (meist die Telekom) Vorleistung einkaufen.

Neueres finde ich nicht, aber wenn der Preis (für den Reseller) für einen Bitstromzugang 2017 schon bei 15-20€/Monat lag, dann ist es kein Wunder, dass diese keine Endkundenpreise auf dem Preisniveau anbieten können:








						Bundesnetzagentur: Preise für Layer 2 Bitstromzugang bleiben stabil
					

Die Regulierungsbehörde senkt die Entgelte für den Wettbewerberzugang in Vectoring-Bereichen nur für Bandbreiten bis 50 MBit/s leicht ab, vor allem der Preis für schnellere VDSL-Zugänge soll bleiben.




					www.heise.de
				




Und dann werden weder VF noch die FTTH-Anbieter es einsehen, ihren Zugang billiger anzubieten. Konkurenz brauchen sie als Monopolisten auf ihren Leitungen ja nicht zu befürchten, also müssen sie nur günstig genug bleiben, damit der Kunde nicht doch abwandert.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (12. November 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Deutschland hat innerhalb der EU das mit Abstand teuerste Internet und das zweitschlechteste Netz. Die Frage lautet eher, warum muss ich für eine schlechte Infrastruktur so viel Geld bezahlen?


Hier wird halt vieles "richtig" gemacht. In Fernost kann ich meine Millionenstadt mit Kabel am Mast durchs Fenster anbinden bis zum nächsten Sturm. Die paar Bauern ohne Netz außerhalb machen die Statistik nicht fett.
Bei uns gibt es kaum wirklich große Städte und es wird im Normalfall alles per Tiefbau verlegt. Ist zwar teurer aber deutlich ausfallsicherer.
Dass Infrastruktur der Standortfaktor schlechthin ist und da auch moderne Telekommunikation dazu gehört, ist aber in der Politik noch nicht angekommen. Wobei Standortfaktoren normalerweise mit erschreckender Treffsicherheit erkannt und verschlechtert werden, da wundert das es beim Internet trotzdem vorwärts geht, nur keine schlafenden Hunde wecken.


----------



## TrueRomance (12. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Habe auch keine Infos woran das liegen könnte


Weil wir es uns leisten können.


Xzellenz schrieb:


> Deutschland hat innerhalb der EU das mit Abstand teuerste Internet und das zweitschlechteste Netz. Die Frage lautet eher, warum muss ich für eine schlechte Infrastruktur so viel Geld bezahlen?


Jupp, da sind wir ein Entwicklungsland.


----------



## RtZk (13. November 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Deutschland hat innerhalb der EU das mit Abstand teuerste Internet und das zweitschlechteste Netz. Die Frage lautet eher, warum muss ich für eine schlechte Infrastruktur so viel Geld bezahlen?



Tja, in anderen Ländern kosten die Frequenzen eben nicht zig Milliarden die dann beim Ausbau fehlen und sich in dem Preis widerspiegeln.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (13. November 2020)

Ich sag nur UMTS-Frequenzen-Versteigerung. Die knabbern heute noch an dem Preis.


----------



## fotoman (13. November 2020)

MyticDragonblast schrieb:


> Ich sag nur UMTS-Frequenzen-Versteigerung. Die knabbern heute noch an dem Preis.


Was auch immer sowas mit den Festnetzpreisen von Anbietern zu tun haben soll, die garnicht mitgeboten haben. Viele Anbieter arbeiten eher nach der Devise: lieber keinen Vertrag mit dem Kunden wie einen langsamen und günstigen.


----------



## RtZk (14. November 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Was auch immer sowas mit den Festnetzpreisen von Anbietern zu tun haben soll, die garnicht mitgeboten haben. Viele Anbieter arbeiten eher nach der Devise: lieber keinen Vertrag mit dem Kunden wie einen langsamen und günstigen.



Vodafone und die Telekom dominieren den Mobilfunk und den Festnetzmarkt. Selbstverständlich fehlt hier auch der Festnetzsparte Geld durch die Versteigerungen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. November 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Deutschland hat innerhalb der EU das mit Abstand teuerste Internet und das zweitschlechteste Netz.


Gibt es für das schlechte Netz irgendwelche Belege oder sind das Phantastereien?


----------



## fotoman (15. November 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Vodafone und die Telekom dominieren den Mobilfunk und den Festnetzmarkt. Selbstverständlich fehlt hier auch der Festnetzsparte Geld durch die Versteigerungen.


Und deshalb gibt das auch für alle FTTH/FTTC Anbieter, ist klar.

Wenn ich mir die Gewinnsteigerungen und Dividienden der Telekom ansehe, ist das Argument mit dem Mobilfunk noch nutzloser wie es dies vorher schon war.

Und Vodafone ist vergleichbar. Warum sollen sie über ihre eigene Leitung dauerhaft einen 16er oder 25er Tarif für 20€ anbieten, wenn sie per DSL dafür auch 30€ verlangen können. Die paar Kunden, die dann einfach garnicht buchen, sind irrelevant. Vermutlich macht Vodafone in den ersten 24 Monaten so extremen Verlust mit den Kunden, dass sie sowas nicht dauerhaft anbieten können.


----------



## Xzellenz (15. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gibt es für das schlechte Netz irgendwelche Belege oder sind das Phantastereien?


Finde die Quelle dafür leider nicht mehr, allerdings wenn man bei Google "Deutschland Internet Ranking EU" eingibt, kommen keine rosigen Ergebnisse raus 
Steht das für dich wirklich zur Debatte, dass der Netzausbau und die Geschwindigkeiten hier grottig sind?


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. November 2020)

Xzellenz schrieb:


> Finde die Quelle dafür leider nicht mehr, allerdings wenn man bei Google "Deutschland Internet Ranking EU" eingibt, kommen keine rosigen Ergebnisse raus


Also einfach nur so geschrieben.


Xzellenz schrieb:


> Steht das für dich wirklich zur Debatte, dass der Netzausbau und die Geschwindigkeiten hier grottig sind?


Das Thema hatten wir schon ein paar tausend mal.
Und es ist extrem standortabhängig.

Viele hier haben das 2 - 10 fache meiner Leitung.
Ich wohne aber in einem kleinen Ort im Thüringer Wald.
Und da reichen 100Mbit/s dicke aus für meine Bedürfnisse.

Auch mit der Telekom hatte ich in den letzten 30 Jahren keine Probleme.
Die Tarifumstellungen hab ich nicht mal bemerkt.

Daß das Internet hier teuer ist, ist bekannt.

Und die vielen Kleinkrauterfirmen als Reseller haben viel mehr Probleme verursacht, als die drei großen bei wesentlich schlechterem Service.


----------



## Nutzprotz (21. November 2020)

Was habt ihr denn?

Ist doch alles gut Leute. Gibt doch unlimitierte 4G Tarife 

Ich lebe in Finnland und frage mich gerade was bei euch los ist


----------



## keinnick (21. November 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> es gab vor einiger zeit ein angebot von VF, 1GB für 40,-
> kannst ja mal anfragen.


40 Euro für ein Gigabyte finde ich ziemlich teuer.


----------



## CoLuxe (21. November 2020)

Nutzprotz schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn?
> 
> Ist doch alles gut Leute. Gibt doch unlimitierte 4G Tarife
> 
> Ich lebe in Finnland und frage mich gerade was bei euch los ist






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbtZv3dI6xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nutzprotz (21. November 2020)

Oh da habt ihr noch reichlich zutun. Wobei ich habe mit meiner SIM auch schon flott in Deutschland gesurft das war kein Problem. Bloss in der Pampa die ist in Finnland dann doch sehr klein

Wie macht ihr das mit den Funklöchern?


----------



## pedi (21. November 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> 40 Euro für ein Gigabyte finde ich ziemlich teuer.


kostet bei der TK fast das doppelte.


----------



## CoLuxe (21. November 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> kostet bei der TK fast das doppelte.


Bitte was?

Also ich sehe hier keinen Tarif mit einem GB.
Für 40 bekommste 6. Immernoch teuer, aber weit von deiner Behauptung entfernt.



			https://www.telekom.de/mobilfunk/tarife/smartphone-tarife


----------



## pedi (21. November 2020)

ich rede vom internet, nicht smartphone.


----------



## CoLuxe (21. November 2020)

Hättest du draufgeklickt, wüsstest du, dass das Tarife ohne Smartphones sind. Mit Smartphone muss ein Haken/Regler aktiviert sein.

Edit: Redest du von einem 1 Gigabit Hausanschluss oder von 1 GB Datenvolumen? GB ist nicht gleich Gigabit, GB ist Gigabyte


----------



## pedi (21. November 2020)

1 Gigabit hausanschluss.


----------

